# Colonial Crossings Williamsburg



## Sandy (Jul 24, 2013)

Greetings all, 

I am a relatively new owner in the Holiday Inn Club Vacations (HICV or HIVC) which I joined as an owner in the Desert Club in Las Vegas.  Long story on the conversion, see here: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161744&highlight=desert+club

I have just learned through another poster that the Colonial Crossings was recently acquired in the Holiday Inn Group as well.  I don't know anything about the Colonial Crossings resort itself, but I wanted to post for the owners and others interested in the HICV system.

If HICV offers a deal similar to the one offered at Desert Club ($104+$100) it might be worth considering.  Plus, for those interested, it also might be a way to add more points to an already existing HICV account without buying a unit from the sharks.

The strategy could be to get a cheap unit somewhere, and then you will be eligible for the points conversion when offered for the Colonial owners.  Of course, this all depends on the details such as the amount of time to join, the maintenance fees, the points available for the unit bought, etc. 

If anyone had additional information on this resort or a possible conversion deal, please post here. I can say that I am happy to have made the conversion when offered through the Desert Club so far. I have made trades to the HICV Myrtle Beach, and trades through traditional RCI, and hotel stays by using the Priority Club to reserve a hotel room.


----------



## smtundra (Jul 27, 2013)

*Colonial Crossings is now part of HICV / Orange Lakes Resort*

I have a week at Colonial Crossings and got a letter about HICV taking over the resort.  Based on the letter, the maintenance fees will go up.  I am trying to prepare for the pressure of making changes to my ownership.  I only have timeshares that have been affiliated with Interval and do not want to have RCI.  I only trade the this unit and don't intend to stay here.  I am afraid that this is not a positive thing for me.  I've never done anything with timeshare points, as I have always traded weeks.

Let me know if you have any advice on this situation.


----------



## johndeb (Aug 11, 2013)

smtundra said:


> I have a week at Colonial Crossings and got a letter about HICV taking over the resort.  Based on the letter, the maintenance fees will go up.  I am trying to prepare for the pressure of making changes to my ownership.  I only have timeshares that have been affiliated with Interval and do not want to have RCI.  I only trade the this unit and don't intend to stay here.  I am afraid that this is not a positive thing for me.  I've never done anything with timeshare points, as I have always traded weeks.
> 
> Let me know if you have any advice on this situation.



Do you own a prime week at Colonial Crossings (summer)?  The points allocation you will receive for converting your week to Holiday Inn Club is very important in determining if you will be better off converting as the mf's are consistent for all units of the same size while the points allocation will vary significantly based upon what week you own.  From my experience, it's a great deal to convert if you own a prime week.  Look for a mf around $5.00/1000 points to help decide.  If you decide to keep your week, I don't think HIVC can prevent you from from continuing to use II?


----------



## Sandy (Aug 14, 2013)

*johndeb good point*

Smtundra, while they may put pressure on owners to join/convert to the HICV HIVC system, it is not at all necessary. If you like what you own, just keep on using the week or trading it. You surely can stay in II if that is working for you.

We have been in both systems, but no longer have an II resort.  We have also been in the regular RCI points. Now we are only in HICV HIVC through the Desert Club.

So far, so good. We really like the flexibility to use the points for the Intercontinental Hotel Grouping of resorts around the world.  Plus, of course, the regular Holiday inn places, Crowne plaza, etc. for those times when we don't need a full week, or a large timeshare unit.

We have used the points to get weekend getaways for places where there are no timeshares.  Good deal for us.

As mentioned, it all depends on how many points you will get to convert. Plus, it may be important in making the decision to only be offered a reasonable conversion fee: $100+$104, or something similar. If they are trying to charge thousands, it probably is not a good deal.  

From what I have heard here on TUG, the HIVC HICV is charging a reasonable amount for those resorts that are becoming new affiliations, so I expect that they will do the same at Colonial Crossings. They are interested in expanding their base. 

Keep us posted here on the details of any offering they put out to the owners.  Others here can help you to assess whether it is a good deal or not.  I am interested in how many points they offer for the type of unit you have.

take care,


----------



## smtundra (Aug 19, 2013)

They have committed to Interval for at least some time now based on this article - http://wydaily.com/2013/08/17/colonial-crossings-resort-under-new-ownership-destined-for-upgrades/.

I own a 3 bedroom EOY.  I can split it into a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom, which I have done to get 2 weeks in Interval.  It's in the Spring or Fall time frame.   I will have to see if I switch to points if I can still reserve my 2 weeks and still be able to deposit them.  I think that would be ideal, but I still haven't talked to them about this yet.  

However, on the website, they only mention having 1 or 2 bedroom units, so I'm not sure why they don't mention 3 bedrooms.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2013)

This resort is in a great location to visit Busch Garden & Water Country USA. The resort is less than a mile from Busch Garden.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> Colonial Crossings is almost 12 miles from Busch Gardens?  At the opposite end of Route 199.



You are so correct in the travel miles.  Thanks for catching the error.


----------



## FamFunTyme (Oct 18, 2013)

For any CCX resort timeshare owners not pleased with how you have been treated by the resort management. Some history: there was a previous class action suit by 465 CCX owners seeking $30 million for being misled about a nonexistent water park against the developer, Land’Or of Williamsburg, along with the CCX timeshare homeowners association. Back in 2010-11 the suit was settled without any pay-out, but many owners were allowed out of their contracts – sorry, I don’t have details on individual agreements. Note, at the time of settlements the defendants were already nearly bankrupt – we can’t go back to previous management for the ill-treatment we have suffered.

Now with Orange Lake Resorts acquiring CCX resort, new increased fees are being assessed and new "promises" are being made to owners.

As a CCX resort Charter Member, I am not convinced Orange Lake intends to meet the obligations in our contracts. Obviously, increased fees are their answer!  Such treatment has been the same for many years as owners have been financially manipulated, and we have still not received the services as was contractually established nearly a decade ago. 

So, I recently talked with attorney Stuart Sadler, Esq. (http://www.stuartsadler.com/p-timeshares_rep.htm[/url]) and he was very well informed and willing to assist owners. To move forward, we need to get a group of about 500-1,000 CCX owners to make another class action suit against the new owner/management continuing questionable business practices like the previous owners, Land’Or and English Garden LV, LCC. 

Let's PLEASE organize ourselves! Contact Mr. Sadler or reply here so we may contact one another. 

File a complaint about Orange Lake's billing practices with the Better Business Bureau in areas where the resorts are located and also with the U.S. Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. 

We deserve to receive the products we have been paying all these years! Our families deserve to enjoy timeshare, not to feel dread because we are being continually cheated by fraudulent billing and property mismanagement.


----------



## smtundra (Mar 26, 2014)

So I am down to the wire to convert my week to HIVC / HICV points and I don't think I'm going to do it.  It is no fee, with 3 free years.  I would only take my points over to Interval.  For the next few years, I would have to do my trades via a phone call.   My points would be 195,000 Every other year.

After 3 years, I could go back to my deeded week, but I'm not so sure I trust them and afraid of having some type of issues.  Plus, I don't see a huge benefit, I would eventually have to pay the yearly membership fee, just to trade via Interval.  I think it will take years to add more resorts, where I would be interested in going to.  I've spent a lot of time and effort trying to decide, but my husband just doesn't want to spend more money in the future, so we shouldn't bother.

What has anyone else decided to do?


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 27, 2014)

How many resorts are in their club for trading ?


----------



## smtundra (Mar 27, 2014)

Currently there are 11 resorts in their system.  The representative I talked to said they think there a 2 resorts in the works.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 11, 2014)

*What did you finally decide to do?*

When is your deadline? Getting the deal for free has its benefits. We had to pay $204 to get in, still a bargain IMHO. They cannot do anything to your underlying week of ownership, you would only revert back to it.  

Also, with the RCI affiliated HICV resorts, it includes the RCI membership fees. Does this deal include II fees for you? If so, you would not have to pay that to exchange.

With our HIVC points, we can trade through RCI using the portal in HICV, not just the HICV affiliated resorts. I can see your resort on my HICV page, so the exchanging through II should become available to you. with RCI, exchange go directly to the RCI site. I could see the same units/weeks as I can see directly in RCI.  

Don't know how many points you would get, but the IHG hotel group benefit is great.  Never expiring points!



smtundra said:


> So I am down to the wire to convert my week to HIVC / HICV points and I don't think I'm going to do it.  It is no fee, with 3 free years.  I would only take my points over to Interval.  For the next few years, I would have to do my trades via a phone call.   My points would be 195,000 Every other year.
> 
> After 3 years, I could go back to my deeded week, but I'm not so sure I trust them and afraid of having some type of issues.  Plus, I don't see a huge benefit, I would eventually have to pay the yearly membership fee, just to trade via Interval.  I think it will take years to add more resorts, where I would be interested in going to.  I've spent a lot of time and effort trying to decide, but my husband just doesn't want to spend more money in the future, so we shouldn't bother.
> 
> What has anyone else decided to do?


----------



## Sandy (Jun 11, 2014)

smtundra said:


> I own a 3 bedroom EOY.  I can split it into a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom, which I have done to get 2 weeks in Interval.  It's in the Spring or Fall time frame.   I will have to see if I switch to points if I can still reserve my 2 weeks and still be able to deposit them.  I think that would be ideal, but I still haven't talked to them about this yet.
> 
> However, on the website, they only mention having 1 or 2 bedroom units, so I'm not sure why they don't mention 3 bedrooms.



On the HICV website, I see a 3 bedroom lockoff unit at your resort.

I also am guessing why they said you have to call Interval. Perhaps it is because your resort is the only II resort they now have.  We can go directly to RCI site on the HICV portal.


----------



## smtundra (Jun 26, 2014)

I have other resorts, so I would still have to have an II account that I would have to pay for, so I would have additional fees.  I can shortstay exchange on II so I don't have to use my whole week.  So, I did not convert to HIVC.  With higher maintenance fees, someone I talked to just gave it back to the resort.  I think my points had a good amount, but I would get them every other year.  I'll keep my unit, but I only exchange it on II.  I think they dropped fees to try to get people to use points so that units would be available to current HIVC members.


----------



## bgreen1960 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Help!  Stranded by Orange Lakes, and Screwed by Colonial Crossings*

So, we own a week timeshare 3 BR at Colonial Crossing - Williamsburg.  Here's the deal.  Apparently, we missed the deadline to be able to become members in the Holiday Inn Vacation Club, and now have no exchange or trading ability within the Orange Lake Resort system.  We were in Orlando, and visited the Orange Lake Resort - Orlando and loved it.  So, we figured that we could simply exchange with the Orange Lake system.  No...you cannot do that unless you are a HIVC member.  And we cannot get to the Orange Lake resort because neither of the two timeshares that we own are part of RCI.    

I called HIVC, and we can't sign up to be members unless we buy another timeshare.  So, we have absolutely no trading or exchange power from our home resort, Colonial Crossing-Orange Lake to any other Orange Lake resort?  This makes no sense to me.  Truthfully, the Orange Lakes HIVC people were downright rude...said we had a chance to sign up and blew it!  Well, I was not aware of a deadline, and we only received once notice about it, knew there was meeting, but we could not attend.  I guess it was a once and done deal...or your screwed.    Oh, but we did receive plenty of notice about the raise in yearly maintenance fees.  

We want out of our Timeshare, but don't know what to do!  Anyone out there got any thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## northovr (Aug 8, 2014)

this resort used to be Lightfoot plantation right?

Dan


----------

